
Most Functional Compiler - lelf
https://www.ioccc.org/2019/lynn/hint.html
======
basementcat
An inspiring example of someone who went on to write an award winning compiler
after failing the Stanford CS Compiler comprehensive exam. Bravo!

------
kzrdude
The site doesn't link the source code file

~~~
gnode
All contest files here:
[https://www.ioccc.org/years.html#2019](https://www.ioccc.org/years.html#2019)
(under "lynn" section)

Direct link to C source (not the only relevant file):
[https://www.ioccc.org/2019/lynn/prog.c](https://www.ioccc.org/2019/lynn/prog.c)

------
drivers99
Love it:

Line 7:

P I,C,K=24,M,E

Line 46:

O,b,f,u,s,c,a,t,e,d,_,p,r,o,g,R,A,m

